# What's a movie you keep going back to?



## boot3 (Sep 16, 2021)

For me, it's probably The Green Mile. I don't know why I go back to it specifically, but it's really good. I even just straight up have it playing in the background whenever I'm doing something like playing a game or working lol.


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 16, 2021)

The Green Mile is an awesome movie to rewatch! 
I love Michael Clarke Duncan's performance.

I know its old and probably over-recommended, but I really like Office Space.
It's relatability just keeps growing year over year.


----------



## plasturion (Sep 16, 2021)

English title sholud be "Back to the Jedwabne".
One version should have english subtitles, so I strogly recommend it for everyone who is interested in the real history documents. 
Yesterday movie premiere was canceled in movie theather due to pressure of jewish circles, before anyone could see it. 
I haven't seen it yet, but In that case I feel like I'm gonna back to "Back to the Jedwabne" to rewatch again in the future.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 16, 2021)

Midsommar, Hereditary, The Taking of Deborah Logan, The Descent, Donnie Darko, too may to mention. I'd get awfully sick of just one "go to" movie.


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 16, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Midsommar, Hereditary, The Taking of Deborah Logan, The Descent, Donnie Darko, too may to mention. I'd get awfully sick of just one "go to" movie.



I used to have a girlfriend who loved Donnie Darko. We probably watched it 30 times over 2 years.
Looking back, I think she was secretly jilling to Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 16, 2021)

Best movie ever made in my opinion:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2021)

Damn... my love for actresses makes me go back to a lot of chick-flick movies.

But my answer could be: The Blues Brothers.


----------



## duwen (Sep 16, 2021)

There's a lot of stuff I go back to time and again; almost everything by Kubrick and Lynch holds up to repeated viewings.
Classic family viewing blockbusters like (pre-Disney) Star Wars, Indiana Jones trilogy, and Back to the Future.
Lots of 70's and 80's sci-fi and horror.
Battle Royale is another one I never get tired of.

What I generally *won't* go back to more than once is anything produced by major studios in the past 20 years.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2021)

> *What's a movie you keep going back to?*




....very difficult.....

But,if my "Counter who counts the timeless Replays of an single Movie" is correct,then it is


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 16, 2021)

It's been a while since the last time I watched it, but my most viewed would probably be The Transformers: The Movie (1986). Notable runner-ups would be Terminator 2 and The Running Man.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 16, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> It's been a while since the last time I watched it, but my most viewed would probably be The Transformers: The Movie (1986). Notable runner-ups would be Terminator 2 and The Running Man.



the running man is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Manuelasparkles (Sep 16, 2021)

Guys and Alexander, my favorite movie is gotta be the first Pokémon movie. It’s also known as The legend of Mewtwo. Because the legendary Pokémon is real. And I really love the part about a royal new friend on new island.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Best movie ever made in my opinion:
> 
> View attachment 276054


Have you seen Valerian at all? Its Besson's other Space Opera that was released a few years back. Not nearly as awesome as The Fifth Element but it hits a lot of the same notes of feeling that can be found between them. Honestly it feels like a movie that was written up in the early 2000's but with late 2010's CGI lol.



As for myself in this thread. I find myself going back to a lot of 80's/90's stuff. Explorers/Flight of the Navigator/Not Quite Human/Bill & Ted 1 & 2/Weird Science are some of my all time favorites that I keep going back to now and again. Some older ones like Forbidden Planet are also high on the replay list.

Then you have movies like Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory which is so charming to watch that I have to make sure I do not get diabetes afterwards as the desire to watch it with a lot of candy to eat is insane.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 17, 2021)

Wall-E.. I was forced to watch that movie over and over again when the kids were young and now it's sort of imprinted on me.


----------



## Manuelasparkles (Sep 17, 2021)

Wall-E the robot? I heard about him. I remember watching that movie on DVD. Besides, he loves to listen to musical or show tunes.


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 17, 2021)

For me, I never get tired of watching Full Metal Jacket, by Kubrick.  Such a great movie!  My friend, who watched the movie on my recommendation, identified to private Pyle, and got extremely disturbed.  It's a must see for anyone who has never seen it.  And the guy who played the drill instructor was so awesome in his role. I hope he won an Oscar (didn't check to see if he did).


----------



## draftguy (Sep 17, 2021)

The Back to the Future trilogy.


----------



## boot3 (Sep 18, 2021)

draftguy said:


> The Back to the Future trilogy.


I remember when I first watched those in film studies classes I had in middle school lol.


----------



## Manuelasparkles (Sep 18, 2021)

boot3, do you know about the first Pokémon movie when you were a child?


----------



## boot3 (Sep 18, 2021)

Manuelasparkles said:


> boot3, do you know about the first Pokémon movie when you were a child?


I've never seen it.


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 18, 2021)

Probably watched Snyder's Justice League more times than I should have recently.  At 4 hours a pop, don't want to reveal how many times I've watched it


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Sep 19, 2021)

The Land Before Time movies and the Pororo movies.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Oct 11, 2021)

Porn


----------



## plasturion (Oct 11, 2021)

Return to the Jedwabne with english subtitles is available now.
Highly recommened for those who like to know the real history facts.
https://www.cda.pl/video/87175836f


----------



## CharlieWex (Oct 26, 2021)

For me it's The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings. I enjoy it as much as possible in a new way every time. This film teaches you to be friends and love your life for real.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 10, 2021)

this isn't really a movie I'm going back to (not sure if I've ever seen it), but I was watching BBC America earlier.  anyway, I watched The Coneheads (seen it, and very good), then afterwards was Teen Wolf.  I missed part of it, so I downloaded the nzb through nzbhydra 2.  it's on my computer now.  I plan to watch that at some point.  maybe it's nostalgia, but there's something about the movies from the 80s and 90s that I love.  I probably wouldn't watch any new movies a second time, but I could keep going back to older movies from my childhood.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 10, 2021)

I love Comedies, so few of my favs I watch over and over.




RIP Norm!


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 11, 2021)

I just thought of another one.. Ferris Bueller's Day Off!


----------



## Shenrai (Dec 11, 2021)

Lord of the Ring series.


----------



## doom95 (Dec 11, 2021)

Heat. Just amazing in every aspect. Probably watch it every other year.


----------



## tuopretwer (Feb 6, 2022)

Batman. Just the best for me, with all


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

Always porn. But I do go back to:


----------



## blue-moon (Feb 6, 2022)

absolute classic, always a joy to rewatch


----------



## KimKong (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 6, 2022)

Pokrmon yhr first movie


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 11, 2022)

The Jurassic Par/World series. There are times where Ill switch up what movie genre im watching at the time and always go to them when its time to watch something else.


----------



## XDel (Feb 11, 2022)

Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## plasturion (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (May 12, 2022)

Conan and 300


----------



## draftguy (May 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)

The Big Lebowski (1998)
Dumb & Dumber (1994)
Prisoners (2013)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (2004)
Birdman (2014)


----------



## Codiak101 (May 27, 2022)

The Resident Evil movies with Milla Jovovich, there's just something about them that I enjoy watching them again from time to time.


----------

